# Portamate PM-1800 Panel Mover



## dddddmorgan (Apr 24, 2015)

Just wondering if any of you Jocks have had any experience with this tool?

https://www.amazon.com/Portamate-PM-1800-Carrier-Allows-Person/dp/B01AWI8ILW

Maybe this isn't the right forum but I'm curious about this panel carrier. Looks like a simple idea that works well.

I'm getting into more sheet goods work and this looks like it might be a valuable asset, just wondering.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I dont have one but have looked/played with one at WoodCraft. They seem to be a decent little support cart. If I didn"t have a large cart in the shop now I would consider one.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I use one of these, https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-93-301-14-Inch-Yellow-Handle/dp/B00004UDN8/ref=pd_sim_469_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=N5SX8N1RW4ZXBNAYNTT7

but I admit that the wheeled thing looks like
a great alternative.

I'll point out that in unloading 4×8 sheets from
the back of a truck I pull the sheet out most of
the way, then half-lift it to the vertical with
one corner on the ground, slip the panel carrier
under it and then pick the whole thing up on
the vertical.

If the sheet is on edge on the ground I can stick
a 2×4 under one end and that leaves enough 
clearance to get the panel carrier under the middle.

With the wheeled cart it appears there will be some
technique involved in getting the edge of the 
panel off the truck or off the ground and up into 
the carrier slot.

In the video the dude lifts a full sheet off the ground
using a monkey grip with both hands… this is
fine for a piece of 1/2" ply but for a sheet of
3/4" MDF it's not so easy.


----------

